# Using Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f DIN/Hella Socket for Laptop



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought I had already posted this topic but either I must have clicked on the wrong button and lost it or it was removed because I included links to Maplins products, so I will just put their model numbers in case.

My newly bought 03 Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f has cupboards with Din/Hella sockets and aerial sockets connected to a Status Aerial.
I was going to buy a 12v TV for it but then thought about using a laptop with a usb tv receiver, and then I can use my laptop for other things as well

Maplins suggested the following

DIN universal adptor Maplins ref A61FL
Laptop charger/power supply ref. A84LA
Dual TV tuner ref. A17HG

I have two laptops and their power supplies say

19.5v - 2.05a - 40w and the other says 18.5v - 3.5a - 65w

I have read on another forum that the wiring for these sockets is not as robust as a cigarette lighter, so do you think I would be ok using the products above.

In the sales info it said my motorhome has a status aerial, inside the cupboard where it come through there is a winder at the bottom but it is stiff and I did not want to force it, I cannot find anything in the manual about it, so do I need to do anything to use the aerial, raise it etc, and how

Sorry for the long post but I have never had a motorhome before and dont want to make silly and possibly expensive mistakes.

Thanks for any help
Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

With regards to the aerial do not turn the handle until the antenna has been raised as it swivels the head through 90 degrees changing it from Horizontal to Vertical. It could therefore be pushing against the roof.
To raise the aerial loosen the wall clamp if there is one and the locking ring at the top where the pole goes through the roof. Don't forget to switch the booster ON. In my Rapido it is in the wardrobe close to the antenna and is powered from the Aux 2 output of the DC control panel.
See Operating Instructions in the link below;


http://www.visionplus.co.uk/assets/pdfs/530_ENG/530_ENG.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can post links to most sites/products Phil, except your own if it's a MH related business, so you most likely just goofed first time.

And make your posts as long as they need to be to ask the question properly, it'll get quicker & better answers, also there are no silly questions, you either know something or you don't, we were all newbies once, except the smart arses who know everything and spend a lot of money proving how little they know by buying stuff they didn't need, as they didn't ask.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks rayc for the information, it looks obvious now, I am going to have a look at my later on today.

Kev-n-Liz, i have realised that I had not subscribed and so couldn't post links, have just subscribed, its worth it for all the excellent advice

Just need to know now if using this power supply is ok with the DIN/Hella socket now then

http://www.maplin.co.uk/120w-auto-voltage-car-air-laptop-adaptor-with-usb-charging-socket-614037

I dont really know much about electrics, but what I have read I think it should be well within its limits, but wanted to make sure from someone who actually knows
Thanks Phil


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Mh is probably similar to my 746f in this respect. The 12v sockets are wired in parallel and fused at 25amps therefore it would be ok to use this charger .However as it can draw up 12 amps from the 12v supply this would put quite a drain on your leisure battery. I have a similar charger from Maplin but plug into the sockets on the Engine battery and charge laptop while driving.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

philstoke said:


> Just need to know now if using this power supply is ok with the DIN/Hella socket now then
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/120w-auto-voltage-car-air-laptop-adaptor-with-usb-charging-socket-614037
> 
> Thanks Phil


The Maplin page doesn't really give enough information for me to want to use it on my laptop.

It will certainly be OK on a 12A rated socket as it is limited to 75W, but apart from that I'd be a little wary of it on my own laptop.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

DIN sockets and plugs are normally rated at 10 amps max. I charge my netbook via DIN plugs OK without problem. I even use a DIN plug and socket connection for my 80 watt wind turbine (not that it ever gets to 80 watt output).


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two leisure batteries and an 80w solar panel, but I would probably just use the adaptor to charge the laptop up while travelling and run it off the battery anyway as it lasts quite a long time

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated
Phil


----------

